# Snuggie anyone?



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

So, around Christmas time, my family and I ordered six (yes six) snuggies. We've been anxiously awaiting the chance be warm AND have free hands. However, due to a tragic credit card mishap, our order was never processed, and now we have to wait another 2 to 6 weeks.

I especially look forward to reading my Kindle in my Snuggie, and was wondering if anybody else has one of these, and what their reactions were towards it. Or if I'm just a sucker for snuggies. (I even upgraded to the Deluxe version...50 percent more fleece and a pocket!)


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> So, around Christmas time, my family and I ordered six (yes six) snuggies. We've been anxiously awaiting the chance be warm AND have free hands. However, due to a tragic credit card mishap, our order was never processed, and now we have to wait another 2 to 6 weeks.
> 
> I especially look forward to reading my Kindle in my Snuggie, and was wondering if anybody else has one of these, and what their reactions were towards it. Or if I'm just a sucker for snuggies. (I even upgraded to the Deluxe version...50 percent more fleece and a pocket!)


My sweet mother in law ordered me one before christmas but because they are as rare as kindles (2-3 month waiting list!) I haven't gotten mine yet. Supposedly it shipped and wil be here monday but we shall see.

I am cold natured plus my dog tends to try to steal my throw when i have it on my legs so a Snuggie will be perfect!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks like it would be a good sewing project for Eric who just bought a sewing machine and wants to learn to sew. No zipper, a few seams? I think it would be cinch to make.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I could use a snuggie today at the hubbies apartment... Houston is NOT supposed to have cold weather!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a snuggie - the book light is worthless!  The snuggie is a big square of fleece with two holes cut for arms, probably cost 50 cents to make, if that much!  BUT that being said it is nice and warm, even here in Mexico.  We do have coolish evenings, no heating.  I leave mine on the sofa and the dogs have taken it over.  One or the other is always snuggled up on it LOL  I ordered mine in October and did not get it until Dec, and it is made in China (of course).  They are very long so you have to be careful about walking around in one.  I do read with it tho.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I got one last month from the fat guy. I agree the booklight isn't worth much. It's adequate for looking for something on the nightstand but doesn't provide enough lighted area to read the Kindle screen without regularly repositioning it. The cover is great though for keeping you warm and not getting cold arms but it does tend to fall off your shoulders with very much movement.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

bed bath and beyond also carries them.  they have two types.  The blue one with the worthless book light and a more of a redish/crimson minky type that has buttons on the sleeves to shorten them similar to the rolled up shirts.

the blue one with booklight is 14.99 and the crimson one is 19.99.

I saw the blue one in two of their stores and the crimson one in only one store


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

According to Good Morning America this morning, this item has taken off and sold over $5,000.000. worth of snuggies the last few months.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL my daughter is all about getting one of those.. I've seen them at Bed Bath and Beyond and Walgreens.. no wait


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

How is a Snuggie any different from a bathrobe    No back? 

Just curious.  I love my bathrobe...

Marci


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Marci said:


> How is a Snuggie any different from a bathrobe  No back?
> 
> Just curious. I love my bathrobe...
> 
> Marci


That was my feeling about them. I have two fleece robes. One is medium weight and the other is heavier. That is the one I wear in the winter, and I only paid $2.50 for it at a flea market. It keeps me nice and warm while reading or whatever, and I can get up and move around.

The booklight that comes with it is the same one I bought at a book fair. The light doesn't extend all the way down the Kindle page. I ended up getting a new light for Little Gertie.

WalMart has fleece throws for $3-10. They can easily be made into caftans. A couple of simple cuts, maybe four seams, machine-hemmed and velcro-closing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And I have these great blankets made from sweatshirt material. One from Rocky Mountain National Park and one each from the camps my children attended. They are warm and I snuggle right up in them. The whole Snuggie thing is sort of lost on me but hey, whatever works for you is fine with me!

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

When I first saw this commercial I thought if it's so cold she has to impersonate a jawa from Star Wars, why is the kid not in there with her?

Then I thought. "Hey! It's a big bath robe put on backwards that short people can trip over or a fluffy choir robe.

Then I saw the part with the cultist family at the ball game. Tell the truth, if you saw people dressed like that at the game, would you not give them a lot of room?

I already knew the 'reading' light was a POS. There is one similar to it on Amazon that gets really low reviews.

I keep my house at about 70 year round. If I get a chill, I put on my sweats.

I am glad some company is making money off this idea but they aren't for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Then I saw the part with the cultist family at the ball game. Tell the truth, if you saw people dressed like that at the game, would you not give them a lot of room?


Oh, God, Vampy, I am laughing so hard that tears are running down my face. The thought of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir (aka, family in snuggies) at the Saturday soccer game has me in hysterics.

Thanks for a good laugh!

L

PS...Isn't "Snuggie" the name of a disposable diaper, too?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the diapers are "Snuggles" but I could be wrong. . .it's been quite some time since my son was in diapers.

Ellen made fun of the "Snuggie" on her show. . . .the other one I've seen is like a bathrobe but instead of just open at the bottom it's closed with two little feet holes.  So I guess you can pull your feet in but stick them out if you have to get up and walk around.  A lot like a baby's one piece romper if you buy them a size or two too large.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you thank you my job here is almost done.

This is the other snuggle that I am familiar with. He is also the subject of many funny spoofs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, now I am picturing a family in their "snuggies" made of dryer sheets at the Saturday soccer game....once again, I wish I had photoshop skills.

Time to take a break, I think, and go do some Kindle reading...LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

If you had a Snuggle cultist robe, you can wash it and use the Snuggles softener on it when it's in the dryer.  That's Snuggle2!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If you had a Snuggle cultist robe, you can wash it and use the Snuggles softener on it when it's in the dryer. That's Snuggle2!


LOL Too funny! I can just picture the Snuggle family. Down here they would think they are a new religion, except they would be too hot to wear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

It's never too hot for the Snugglists. They are taking over. I bet they even have their own Snuggle Boards somewhere!

This what happens when your order for a Snuggie is delayed or lost.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's never too hot for the Snugglists. They are taking over. I bet they even have their own Snuggle Boards somewhere!
> 
> This what happens when your order for a Snuggie is delayed or lost.


Lol!!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's never too hot for the Snugglists. They are taking over. I bet they even have their own Snuggle Boards somewhere!
> 
> This what happens when your order for a Snuggie is delayed or lost.


You and your pictures & other posts are reason enough for me to come here even without a Kindle!  Thank You!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Of course, if you want to be a real trendsetter and not just follow the crowd blindly, you could get a "slanket"










http://www.theslanket.com/


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, that is just scary......  A whole group of people wearing them at what appears to be a party. Think I'll go outside now and remind myself that I don't need them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> You and your pictures & other posts are reason enough for me to come here even without a Kindle!  Thank You!


Thanks...just trying to make the wait "bearable" 



Leslie said:


> Of course, if you want to be a real trendsetter and not just follow the crowd blindly, you could get a "slanket"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the Slanket cost a lot more? The snuggie is the poor man's cheap knock off of the Slanket.

I am so embarrassed that I know so much about this stuff. It's why god gave us th internet I guess.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Leslie, that is just scary...... A whole group of people wearing them at what appears to be a party. Think I'll go outside now and remind myself that I don't need them.


Even though it is 16 degrees here, I might go outside too and remind myself why blankets work just fine!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Leslie, that is just scary...... A whole group of people wearing them at what appears to be a party. Think I'll go outside now and remind myself that I don't need them.


The party, two hours later. Man are we having fun or WHAT??!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The party, two hours later. Man are we having fun or WHAT??!!


Apparently not. They still have those robes on.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

these thing remind me of hospital gowns no matter how you wear them there's always some part of you  hanging out.  

tessa


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Apparently not. They still have those robes on.


Obviously they can't move much or they would get cold on the side with out the Slanket. Who knows what is going on under the Slankets and what is with the two sets of twins in the picture? Still way too creepy. Only thing creepier would be It's a Small World all wearing them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you want me to get the SW vidoe and post it again?  I'll do it!  I know how!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The more I look at that second picture, the more I crack up. It's like they raided my daughter's costume chest: wigs, weights, and wacky toys for props. What a party!

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Do you want me to get the SW vidoe and post it again? I'll do it! I know how!


Thanks but no thanks, Vamp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Okie dokie then.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys are so hilarious. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Okie dokie then.


I'd hate to have to drive all the way to Georgia to hunt you down if you did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Come on down I'll let you pet big Boy.  don't forget your Kindle, the Whispernet is fine!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This has been so fun to read. I can't quit laughing at the pictures.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Come on down I'll let you pet big Boy. don't forget your Kindle, the Whispernet is fine!


I think Georgia is up from Florida not down. I never go anywhere with out my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep, I thought you were in Canada for some reason.  It's 446 miles straight North or more like NNE.  Straight North sort of puts you out in the Atlantic.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It's never too hot for the Snugglists. They are taking over. I bet they even have their own Snuggle Boards somewhere!
> 
> This what happens when your order for a Snuggie is delayed or lost.


You can't forget his pink japanese cousin....Gloomy Bear Killer. He has a pretty big fan base....even has his own beach towels


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yep, I thought you were in Canada for some reason. It's 446 miles straight North or more like NNE. Straight North sort of puts you out in the Atlantic.
> 
> That was last weekend, this weekend I'm home. Come peach season I'll be up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

There's a peach season?  Is that before or after pecans?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, there is a peach season it is before pecan season.  I come up to Georgia every year around July 4th and the peaches are wonderful.  I have place I go just outside of Valdosta.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> So, around Christmas time, my family and I ordered six (yes six) snuggies. We've been anxiously awaiting the chance be warm AND have free hands. However, due to a tragic credit card mishap, our order was never processed, and now we have to wait another 2 to 6 weeks.
> 
> I especially look forward to reading my Kindle in my Snuggie, and was wondering if anybody else has one of these, and what their reactions were towards it. Or if I'm just a sucker for snuggies. (I even upgraded to the Deluxe version...50 percent more fleece and a pocket!)


I have a Snuggie and I love it. We ordered the heavier one also. I like the fact that it's long enough to cover me completely (I'm 5' 8") and it's so warm. The sleeves are an added bonus. I usually fought to keep a blanket around my shoulders and over my arms and still be able to hang on to my book or Kindle. I don't get up and walk around in it. To do that, you would need to add Velcro or something on the back to hold it in place.

I think it was an excellent purchase for the price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Yup, there is a peach season it is before pecan season. I come up to Georgia every year around July 4th and the peaches are wonderful. I have place I go just outside of Valdosta.


That's not too far from where I live. I used to go to the Wild Adventures Theme park over there, a lot.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That's not too far from where I live. I used to go to the Wild Adventures Theme park over there, a lot.


You want to know where to find peaches let me know. I've been to Wild Adventures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

We have them around here to. Someone at work will bring in a ton of them and just give them away. My BnL always has a lot too.

Isn't Wild Adventures great? Who would think such a great place would be in such a small town in S.E. GA?

This is the Last roller coaster I rode.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Millions of peaches peaches for me
Millions of peaches peaches for free


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Millions of peaches peaches for me
> Millions of peaches peaches for free


Where would these peaches be?
Are they on the ground or in a tree?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Where would these peaches be?
> Are they on the ground or in a tree?


Peaches come from a can they were put there by a man
In a factory downtown


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

My peaches come from a tree.
Direct from the grower to me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie - is this allowed?/  Too much rhyming too early! LOL LOL LOL  




I'm just jealous I can't join in


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

My youngest DD kept asking for a Snuggie for the holidays, but they were sold out, so I didn't give it a second thought.

Funny thing, though: I was downloading photos off her camera a couple days ago, and she must've had 8 photos of the Snuggie commercial. LOL She must really want the thing. ROFL

And I'm not getting the peach rhyming thing either. Must be some esoteric song or book, or maybe I'm just living waaaaay under that rock.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

When our kids came over for Christmas, my son-in-law said "if Nicole gets a snuggie for Christmas, it's time for a divorce". We currently have two snuggies on order to be shipped to them as a suprise. Of course I didn't know the dang wait was so long! But, it should be funny when they get there.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

paisley said:


> And I'm not getting the peach rhyming thing either. Must be some esoteric song or book, or maybe I'm just living waaaaay under that rock.


Just push a vampy button and there you have it! LOL LOL
He has not seen the picture of him as the tooth fairy yet - <runs away>


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The lines I have posted are from the song "Millions of Peaches" by The Presidents of the United States. I'm not that creative.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

mom133d said:


> The lines I have posted are from the song "Millions of Peaches" by The Presidents of the United States. I'm not that creative.


Did you post while wearing a snuggie? (just trying to keep on topic )

You done did bursted my bubble - here I thought you were overly talented


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Where would these peaches be?
> Are they on the ground or in a tree?


Holy crap! They're turning into Dr. Seuss! And nobody has even had the nerve to mention that everyone needs a Sneed? really?

And has the fact that Snuggies are clearly Sneeds honestly never occurred to anyone else? Does anyone else hear talking trees?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> When our kids came over for Christmas, my son-in-law said "if Nicole gets a snuggie for Christmas, it's time for a divorce". We currently have two snuggies on order to be shipped to them as a suprise. Of course I didn't know the dang wait was so long! But, it should be funny when they get there.


I love your sense of humor! They will too.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Holy crap! They're turning into Dr. Seuss! And nobody has even had the nerve to mention that everyone needs a Sneed? really?
> 
> And has the fact that Snuggies are clearly Sneeds honestly never occurred to anyone else? Does anyone else hear talking trees?


Sorry, I was up all night with a dead server and switch. I see your point, that is too scary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Anju said:


> Just push a vampy button and there you have it! LOL LOL
> He has not seen the picture of him as the tooth fairy yet - <runs away>


?Que?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> ?Que?


Outlander Series

Can't believe you missed it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Holy crap! They're turning into Dr. Seuss! And nobody has even had the nerve to mention that everyone needs a Sneed? really?
> 
> And has the fact that Snuggies are clearly Sneeds honestly never occurred to anyone else? Does anyone else hear talking trees?


Thneeds. From truffula trees.

Ask the Lorax. . .he speaks for the trees. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I admit that I was in love with the Snuggie from day one.  To me, it combined the best of robe and blanket.  I ordered one online, but then called to cancel because they wanted almost $40 for shipping and handling (my guess was mostly 'handling').  I found out that they sell them all over S. California, so picked up one for me and my hubbie.

My only complaint is that they need a button or something to hold them closed.  My daughter sews and she nixed the velcro (I have long hair), so I am thinking a loop or something i can do easily.

My hubbie is 6'3' and when he stands up he looks like a giant Jedi Knight, but he won't let me take a picture and I haven't yet been able to surprise him  *snicker*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Anju said:


> Outlander Series
> 
> Can't believe you missed it!


I didn't read Outlander.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I didn't read Outlander.


in that thread!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Anju said:


> in that thread!


If I didn't read the book, I didn't read the thread about the book. I am confused.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If I didn't read the book, I didn't read the thread about the book. I am confused.


Don't blame me. Anju asked me, "Where's the tooth fairy?" I posted a pic. It was ANJU (points finger) who said it looked like you. (ducks and runs)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2690.msg63207.html#msg63207


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't look anything like that guy.  No cigar, no beard and I'm better looking. 4 out of 5 cats told me so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't look anything like that guy. No cigar, no beard and I'm better looking. 4 out of 5 cats told me so.


Always believe four out of five cats ... it's safer that way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, never disagree with a cat if you can help it.



> I'm not afraid, Harry, I'm with you


At first I thought Dresden, but I think it's Potter and Ron said it but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> "I'm not afraid, Harry, I'm with you."
> 
> At first I thought Dresden, but I think it's Potter and Ron said it but I'm not sure.


Dumbledore to Harry after exiting the cave in Half-Blood Prince.  Yes, you can always distract me with a Potter reference.

My Avatar is someone's vision of what the cave would be like. Here it is in the movie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

OOO toasty!  I bet there's some people up north that would like to be there right now.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like summer in Miami!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OOO toasty! I bet there's some people up north that would like to be there right now.


And you wouldn't even need a Snuggie!



Gables Girl said:


> Looks like summer in Miami!


When I first moved to Miami, no one had A/C. We just got too used to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you know Dexter is set in Miami?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Did you know Dexter is set in Miami?


Yes, so is Burn Notice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I've see BN a couple of times.  I liked it but I never remember to watch it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

It's filmed here in Miami, primarily Coconut Grove and Coral Gables so I see how many places I can spot that I know.  It's back for the winter run.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Swamp Thing was filmed in our swamp. That's about it as far as I know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> It's filmed here in Miami, primarily Coconut Grove and Coral Gables so I see how many places I can spot that I know. It's back for the winter run.


My daughter was an extra on Burn Notice a couple of times. In one episode, you can actually see her hand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh my, you must be so proud!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Too bad the tooth fairy wasn't wearing a snuggie  

Sure looked like what I picture Vampy as looking like


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I am the big goofy one on the left, Kim Harrison in the middle and "Guy" on the right.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep just like I thought - a HANDSOME tooth fairy! 

hiding his snuggie behind him (just to keep on topic  )


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Topic?  We jumped that track ages ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was in Kentucky, at my sister's house, I noticed she was cold.  I told her I'd get her a Snuggie if she wanted one.  She almost bit my head off.  No snuggie for her!

Ever since she got on her meds after her surgery, she has been possessed.  I am so glad I was going to be staying at my aunt's.  Maybe she'd like one instead.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you seen the Snuglet?  Snuggies for kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I've not seen it but I have heard my grand niece has one.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Snuggie?  What's that?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This thing:










A blanket with sleeves.

Here's a very funny article about a Snuggie adventure on the streets of Manhattan.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/fashion/01snuggie.html?_r=1&scp=3&sq=snuggie&st=cse


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

A blanket with Sleeves?? I think not! More like, a bathrobe .... backwards!! lol


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Kind said:


> A blanket with Sleeves?? I think not! More like, a bathrobe .... backwards!! lol


I have one and its more then a bathrobe .. its longer, thicker and warmr. Plus the sleeves are longer.
Its great for readers like me who get cold easily. I just put it on, snuggle up on the couch , sip a coffee or tea and read my kindle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Did any of you all see the Leno version?  It was called the Sluggie.  It may be on youtube by now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Did any of you all see the Leno version? It was called the Sluggie. It may be on youtube by now.


Here it is.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

haha, very nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to my "personalized" version of this photo?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

somethings (like wearing a Sluggie) should ONLY be done in the privacy of your own home!  The cultists at the ball game freaked me out....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Whatever happened to my "personalized" version of this photo?


It's on whatever thread it got posted on. Unfortunately, I don't have it in my photobucket which is where I posted this from.

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Snuggies would be very popular in the Mafia community.  They won't even need a trash bag to dispose of the bodies.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Have you seen the Snuglet? Snuggies for kids.


My son is







for a snugglette! Yes, there is a 2-6 week wait for them and we live in TX, so by the time it arrives he won't be able to use it until probably after Thanksgiving! He doesn't care, he wants one anyway!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> My son is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope he doesn't grow to fast. Depending on his age, he may want to wear it anyway, even if it is 90 degrees outside and no snuggie needed. LOL.

L


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of a Snuggie! However, I fear it may be used, there was no book light and the box was taped up with masking tape. Also I found sawdust on the inside...I better wash it.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 2 of them. One is in permanent residence on my computer desk chair at my home office, the other is in my bedroom. We keep our house at about 64 degrees in the winter so this has been wonderful. It does seem to create a lot of static and collect every pet hair in the area though!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

G4 compared the Snuggie and Slanket on their show, Attack of the Show...Last week I think. Here's the link
http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/videos/37285/Sleeved-Blanket-Battle.html
Poor interns...They are always stuck doing the experiments. This time they are thrown into large freezers.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Snuggie! However, I fear it may be used, there was no book light and the box was taped up with masking tape. Also I found sawdust on the inside...I better wash it.


Eww!! a Smoggie?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Snuggie! However, I fear it may be used, there was no book light and the box was taped up with masking tape. Also I found sawdust on the inside...I better wash it.


Don't worry about the book light - they are only good as a paperweight! You will enjoy it next winter snuggied up with your hot chocolate and your kindle!


----------

